# The new High Speed Rail Line Madrid-Valladolid: pictures and data



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Great thread kay:

@TintinMadrid
Thank you for the explanation on Spanish gauge
Even I thought it would be true the "metopolitan legend" of Spain will to isolate from France and the rest of Europe... silly me! :doh:


----------

